# I did it! I did it! I did it! I did it!!!!!



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I am SO excited that I finished my FIRST good sweater with the Knifty Knitter!!! I popped it on one very sleepy puppy this morning and...if I don't say myself...I think it came out GREAT!!!!
I had no trouble casting off the arms...and finishing by casting off...but...that last loop didn't seem secure without tying it off with a spare piece of yarn...is that the way it's supposed to be?
Jill


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

How cute!!!!  Great job!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

you did great, it looks wonderful.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

:blob5: :blob7: :blob8: :blob: :blob4:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey that's pretty snazzy! Good job!! :wave:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks! I know it's woefully basic...but I was just so tickled that I got it right...the leg holes, the casting off...everything! And Reuben has been snuggly all day!
Jill


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

He is absolutely PRECIOUS! I love him! If you need someone to take him off your hands, I will always be here.... :wink: :lol: :wink: Just Kidding


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL...he's such a love monkey I think he's attach himself to anyone who'd rub his belly...but I would miss him SO!!!
Jill


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

It looks great! :wave: :wave:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

So pretty! Your gunna get addicted. Seriously since you've made that one your going to have like 5 more done in a couple of days lol!! Great job


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh no! I'm not the normal kind of compulsive! I am making myself a matching shrug first, then making another for Reuben, and another for me...and, oh yeah, Rag Shop has got the entire set of different sized rings onsale this week, so I'm going out to buy them, then I am going to make my husband a matching scarf...
_Someone help me..._
:reindeer: :munky2: :drunken: 
Jill


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Great work  Your baby looks wonderful in the sweater.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you!!!
Jill


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Great job! Sounds like you found a new hobby!


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

adorable, Great job!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice job. Reuben looks so warm & cuddly!


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

oh he's so cute!!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

love the jumper u really did do a good job. but the model was super what a brill colour he is.and those fantastic ears. i'd rub his tummy any day..lol :lol:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I will let him know that he has an offer of a tummy rub and several hugs!!! He cannot EVER get enough belly rubs!!! Thanks for the offer and the compliments!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Jill


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

its great i want to make one now, how long did it take u?
the colours really suit him
mia
x


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Well...all told...about 2 hrs...but I was working slowly, stopped, started...
My husband looked intrigued...picked up a larger loom and whipped out a HAT for ME in 2 hrs...so...go figure...I can't get him to take out the garbage... :lol: 
Jill


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Jill said:


> Well...all told...about 2 hrs...but I was working slowly, stopped, started...
> My husband looked intrigued...picked up a larger loom and whipped out a HAT for ME in 2 hrs...so...go figure...I can't get him to take out the garbage... :lol:
> Jill


lmao :lol: 

2 hrs is pretty quick would take me ages trying to crochet one
mia
x


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I have no crochet or knitting skills...if not for this little jig, I'd be lost!!! I can sew...but I can't work yarn for the life of me!!!
Jill


----------



## mxl00951 (Nov 18, 2005)

:headbang: 
Great job.......You rock!


----------



## suzyb (Sep 10, 2005)

aw good job! it's soo cute! i wish i knew how to knit....


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't know how to knit...I know how to use the Knifty Knitter!!! LOL!!! It's just looping yarn...anyone can do it!!!
Jill


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

And where would one find a nifty knitter?


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Most craft stores carry them...I've seen them at Michaels, Rag Shop and AC Moore for example...
Jill


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Well thank you very much Jill for this post. I went to Micheals last night and bought my own. I started last night but I was watching a hockey game at the same time so I didn't get much done - maybe 15 rows. I was very impressed! I'll post pics when I'm done. Do you know if there is a tool where you can make blankets in this fashion? I was thinking if there was a long one maybe that would work. Anybody know? I'm going to do some surfing today (when I'm done my work - at work) and see if I can find anything.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

You actually can make a long knit (like a scarf) on the jig! You just have to use half and not go all the way around the circle...I'm sure that one of our ace knitters can explain this better...but...basically, you loop half way around the circle, loop back and keep making rows!
Jill


----------

